# Ambrosia Maple and Cherry Table



## Chris S. (May 21, 2017)

Built this table this week for a craft fair I was at out of an amazing piece of bookmatched ambrosia maple slabs. Was very popular for sure and drew crowd into booth. Sorry finished late night before loading it up so didn't get any really good pictures. Finished size was 58 inches long, 18 inches wide and 34 inches tall. Was fun project for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Chris S. (May 21, 2017)

Oh and yes it sold very quickly. Think had priced at least a 100 dollars to low but didn't want to chance bringing it home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2017)

Sweet table! Congrats on the sale. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2017)

That's a beautiful table! Congrats on the sale!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 21, 2017)

Crazy wild table!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (May 21, 2017)

CWS said:


> Crazy wild table!!


Yeah I agree. Originally bought the wood was planning on cutting it up but once had together there was no way I could bring myself to do it.


----------



## Graybeard (May 22, 2017)

Beautiful, congrats on the sale and someone is VERY happy! It will be admired for many years to come.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

